
Awesome-lite-websites – A list of lightweight websites without all the bloat - mdibaiee
https://github.com/mdibaiee/awesome-lite-websites
======
claudiulodro
How about [http://multithreaded.link/](http://multithreaded.link/) for the
list? It's so light you can actually flip through full articles on the
homepage!

~~~
mdibaiee
It _looks_ lightweight, but it's actually 3MB and uses JavaScript as a
necessary dependency (so browsers without JavaScript will probably break it).
The list is meant to include only websites with less than ~1MB of content and
no, or very little JavaScript.

------
brador
Look's like [http://skimfeed.com](http://skimfeed.com) would fit the list
perfectly.

~~~
mdibaiee
Added to list, thanks! +1

